# Heat press vinyl on polyester totes



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

I have an order coming up for some polyester totes, which I have never done before. Fortunatly I have a couple of weeks to order samples and experment before the deadline. 

I'm hoping someone with experience with these could offer any advice before I ruin too many samples in trial and error.

these are the totes that I will be using ..:: Q-Tees of California ::..

the Wasatch catalog list the material as 210-denier polyester with PU coating.

will the PU coating cause any problems? I have some thermoflex on hand to test with or is there a better product for this application?

Or would it be better to screen print with plastisol ink for polyester material?

Either way I'll have to order some vinyl or ink the get the color the customer wants.

Any suggestions or hints for this project??

thanks in advance, Brian


----------



## zurkox (Apr 19, 2014)

Check "thermo grip" film information in the net. Maybe it is best than thermo flex for this application because its improved adhesion properties with synthetic fabrics. Of course, if you have thermo flex, make a couple of tests. If you get good results, then, you decide if you purchase all the material in one or other spec. Regards!


----------



## JZLservices (Feb 25, 2014)

I have used regular easy weed from siser and siser's glitter with no problem on totes like that and even the super cheap tote bags.... The only trick I did after burning one kinda of was that you only press it for 2 seconds, take off the plastic carrier sheet and then cover with either a Teflon or silicon sheet to finish pressing.... Otherwise I got a little melt type burn in the area of the carrier sheet.... Comes out perfect when the carrier sheet was removed after the initial two seconds....


----------



## Campeon707 (Sep 16, 2011)

If your worried about burning I believe Stahls or Imprintables had a Lowe heat application vinyl often used for things like Umbrellas and Eazy Ups. I believe app temp was in low 200s. Can't remember exactly but might of been called Solar


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

What color are your totes. If they are white or light color you can dye sub them.
[email protected]


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

I just tried a sample using Thermoflex Plus and worked great. After running it through the washer and dryer and picking at the vinyl It won't come off. Only issue is placing the bag on the press so that the nylon drawstrings don't get pressed and melted.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

gorilladiver said:


> I just tried a sample using Thermoflex Plus and worked great. After running it through the washer and dryer and picking at the vinyl It won't come off. Only issue is placing the bag on the press so that the nylon drawstrings don't get pressed and melted.


All you have to do (albeit time consuming) is remove the string, press bag then attach a safety pin to the string and thread it back through on the bag.....


----------

